# Hope I didnt wait too long.



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

Legend is 6 1/2 months old and his ears are still like the flying nun lol :crazy: So we just did the teepee thing with his ears today and I am hoping we did not wait too long. We tried earlier on with help from the breeder but with his reaccuring ear infections it made it almost impossible to get him to leave his ears alone. So I am hoping the 3rd try is a charm and that I didnt wait too long


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ear infections might be the reason they never went up to begin with. Does he still have an ear infection? Do you know what was causing them? What are you feeding?... sometimes that can cause ear problems.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I happen to love the floppy-eared look...hope his are looking up soon! He might still be teething and our pups' ears drooped during that time. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lucy his ears are all cleared up now had him put under and ears totally flushed out at the vet two wk course of anti biotics and ear ointment so they are looking good now, we switched him from RC large breed puppy to Origen when he was about 3 1/2 to 4 mo old. But yes I was thinking either the constant battle with ear infections or the fact that our female shepherd likes to grab his ears when they play has something to do with them not being up. The vet told me he keeps getting the infections because the air cant circulate in his ears so that causes the bacteria to build up. Dont know how true that is, but I know my sisters saint bernard has alot of ear infections and she is a floppy eared dog. 

Stosh he is so cute with his wings looks like a big teddy bear and would love him either way I am just hoping for that noble looking german shepherd so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 19, 2010)

My guy was 6 mos old last week, and I managed to get a couple of Breathe Right strips to stay in last night (with false eyelash glue). They aren't quite long enough so the top (just doing his left ear...his right ear has been up at times, the left never has) flops, but he is also still growing new teeth. As most seem to brace each ear individually, gluing the middles together doesn't seem to be as popular. What glue did you use? How is your dog accepting it?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's ears flopped until he was 9 months old. One ear still tips every once in a while, but mostly they are both up.


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

Aldo we used tear mender glue, first time we tried we took him up to the breeder when he was 4 mo and she glued inserts in his ears then taped them up that lasted about 3 hrs till he had it all off and out so I was like ok Ill give it another month then try again the next time I tried the hair rollers that lasted about an hour and today I was looking at differant info on differant sites and saw the tee pee method so I thought why not give it a try and hope for the best its been 7 hrs so far thats the longest anything has lasted and it doesnt seem to be bothering him a bit, I just have to watch Bella because when the two of them start playing she likes to grab his ears.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck Veeds, I hope it works for you! I tried the same thing with Molly after the breathe rite strips caused irritations that needed a steroid spray to fix! But at nearly 9 months I have just decided to let them be now, she is adorable with floppy ears. I do totally get what you mean about the noble looking part as I feel the same way. Especially as Molly is so small she will never look noble as is!  More like a clown :0


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

well he got his ears apart so I think Im just gonna leave it alone and hope possibly nature will take its course or I will have my teddy bear looking big guy. LOL


----------



## Kath99 (Mar 10, 2010)

I know someone scoffed at me before when I mentioned this ....but my vet who has been in practice for 20+ yrs...shaved the hair off my pups ears. He said just taking that little bit of weight off the ear helps...in 4 days my pups ears were up. Sounds crazy, and he admitted it did, but I trust him...and it worked. Sometimes tape can do permanent damage if not done properly...FYI...best of luck!


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

Kath, how old was your pup when your vet shaved the hair? Because Legend does have a longer coat and tufts of fur on his ears so I always wondered if all that hair had anything to do with it. That could be worth a try too but he is already 6 1/2 mo old.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Why not trim the hair and tape and give the best chances that they stand? 

Here's a good website explaining how to do it. It's pretty easy.

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I just have to say...your boy is adorable!!!! Floppy ears and all!


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

*Glue not tape!*

I've seen them go up as late as eleven months, but nearing seven months you should do something. I know taping is the norm but gluing the ears is just as effective and allows them to be open to the air, greatly reducing chances for infection. The dogs also seem to not paw at them, since gluing is weightless and seemingly less irritating.


----------

